# Auditing- does this count as location?



## 1073358 (Oct 8, 2010)

If the note states CKD (chronic kidney disease) in the HPI, can you count kidney as location even though it is a disease that affects more than just kidney?


----------



## bmontemayor (Oct 8, 2010)

*auditing location*

According to both the 1997 and 1995 DG as well as the CPT book, the HPI is the development of the patient's present illness from the first sign of symptom to the present. Since this includes location, I would say yes, it can be used as location.


----------



## dbranker (Oct 8, 2010)

*Hpi*



1073358 said:


> If the note states CKD (chronic kidney disease) in the HPI, can you count kidney as location even though it is a disease that affects more than just kidney?




Hello,

In this case you can use the associated or chronic conditions allowed by the guidelines. As long as the physician gives you status, you may use this in place of the traditional HPI elements.

I hope this helps.

Doris


----------



## TiffB (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi I'm sorry to take over your thread, but I have a question regarding Location also. I have a ED chart pt's CC is "I'm sick". In your opinion, would you take that as location? So not to sway any opinions, I will not say what the coder did nor what I said to do.


----------



## ceesh2009 (Oct 14, 2010)

location needs to be like throat, stomach  -- Im sick is not a location -- try sign/symptom.


----------



## TiffB (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. That is what I'm trying to get across to the coding dept. I agree with you. I'm trying to find something to back myself up so if you know of somewhere online that I can print/email to her I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lesainc (Oct 15, 2010)

> Hi I'm sorry to take over your thread, but I have a question regarding Location also. I have a ED chart pt's CC is "I'm sick". In your opinion, would you take that as location? So not to sway any opinions, I will not say what the coder did nor what I said to do.



This confused me.  If the CC is "I'm sick", then it is the CC.  The CC can't be a location or AS&S of itself.

What am I missing?


----------



## TiffB (Oct 15, 2010)

I completely agree with you. I'm just trying to find something to back me up completely.


----------

